
The Life and Death of a Fig Wasp - rizumu
https://askabiologist.asu.edu/explore/life-and-death-fig-wasp
======
vanderZwan
> _Her eggs grow inside the fig flower and hatch several days later. The newly
> hatched wasps mate with other wasps that were born in the same fig._

Wouldn't this lead to and extremely shallow gene-pool? Or do figs tend to have
multiple wasps in it?

------
neilsharma
What do they do during the winter? I have two fig trees in my yard that
collectively product maybe 2000-3000 figs/year. Half they year they aren't
flowering or developing fruit.

